# BERETTA NANO 9MM 3.07" 6RD BLK 2 mags 3 DOT - $389.99 free shipping



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

Beretta NANO Semi-automatic Double Action Only Sub Compact 9MM 3.07" Polymer Black 6Rd 2 Mags 3 Dot....

In the spirit of the holiday weekend, we're offering a coupon code from July 4 - 7th. The coupon code is *freedomfive* and it gets you $5 off orders over $100.
BERETTA NANO 9MM 3.07" 6RD BLK 3DOT


----------

